# $14.99 upgrade for new Windows 7 PCs to Windows 8 ends Thursday



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you have bought a new PC that had Windows 7 installed between June 2nd, 2012 and January 31st, 2013, your time is running out on being able to get a very cheap upgrade to the new Windows 8 OS. Microsoft announced several months ago that anyone who bought a new Windows 7 PCs in between those two dates is eligible to get a downloadable upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for just $14.99.
> 
> However, that offer does not last forever. Indeed, the deadline for all those new Windows 7 PCs to get that very cheap Windows 8 upgrade will end after Thursday, February 28th, as Microsoft mentioned today in a new blog post.


Here


----------

